# Curdle milk usage help.



## AmineF (Sep 1, 2018)

Today i am gonna try to curdle milk. I want to try to make a cheese or anything like that with it. So i would like some proposition for a first time try. What kind of cheese i can make (preference hard cheese) for a first try, easy to do and not really complicated?


----------



## blissful (Sep 1, 2018)

You don't mention if you have rennet available, which is used often in hard cheeses.


You could try a simple type of cheese, like a yogurt/or kefir, that is drained a long time and pressed into a form similar to a hard cheese form. Don't forget to add salt either, before you press (you mill it in) or after you press (you brine it).


CheeseForum.org » Forum - Index


----------



## blissful (Sep 1, 2018)

It will make a difference if you are using raw milk or pasteurized homogenized milk, the second one will need Calcium Chloride in a 30% solution to help with curd formation.


A cheese that is shaped into a hard cheese form, is Bel Paese. Here is a video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TiIKiG3XFg
You don't need a cheese cage to age it, you can just refrigerate it. Good luck.


----------



## AmineF (Sep 1, 2018)

Im really new to this, and i look something wich doesnt need some advanced products. I have pasteurized milk, vinegar or lemon juice. Thats all. And i dlike to see what i can do with that. I it possible to use bacterias from another cheese?


----------



## blissful (Sep 1, 2018)

If you are just using acid, lemon juice/vinegar, then this section of the cheese making forum is just about those kinds of cheeses.
These are called Fresh Direct Acid Coagulated: FRESH DIRECT ACID COAGULATED - Primarily Non-Lactic & Non-Rennet
Those are all primarily non-lactic and non-rennet cheeses.


Your second question: Yes and no you can use Yogurt for thermophilic culture and Kefir for mesophilic culture.


If you try to make blue cheese, you might visit that section of the cheese making forum, and use distilled water with blue from blue cheese. 



If you want to make a brie or camembert, you can sometimes use the outer mold on those cheeses with distilled water, to get the white mold going on your cheese. There is also a section on the cheese making forum about white mold cheeses.


The book on making natural cheeses, by David Asher is all about using natural cultures to make cheese and it gives lots of explanations and pictures of each type. https://www.amazon.com/Art-Natural-Cheesemaking-Traditional-Non-Industrial/dp/1603585788


----------



## blissful (Sep 1, 2018)

There is a recipe on this link for Lemon Cheese.
Lemon Cheese Seasoning Suggestions


There is a recipe and pictures for Queso Blanco on this link:
Queso Blanco Cheese Making - John's Cheese #001


----------



## AmineF (Sep 1, 2018)

Thanks for your help and advices. Where i live is really hard to get bacteria cultures, so will be helpfull to use other cheeses.


----------



## blissful (Sep 3, 2018)

AmineF, did you come up with a plan, a cheese? I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## AmineF (Sep 3, 2018)

I did a simple cheese. I drained and pressed th curd i got, seasoned with salt, herbs and garlic, and the result was quiet good. Family said taste like Boursin (a brand of cheese). For the moment i can only work with pasteurized milk (the only kind available, eccept UHT and skimmed, wich i heard are not usefull)


----------



## blissful (Sep 3, 2018)

WOO HOO, excellent. That's so great you made a cheese!


Yes, you can use pasteurized. UHT Ultra high Temperature pasteurized doesn't form a good curd, you are correct.


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 4, 2018)

You can make curdcake too.. which is ache


----------



## Chef Kenny (Sep 12, 2018)

The only cheese I've made with just curdling pasteurized milk with acid is paneer. Which is basically a ricotta, except a lot of ricotta recipes also use cream along with the milk.


I did press the curds to form a block or chunk and it was sort of sliceable. It was OK. I added some herbs, etc. as well. I was playing around with ways to salvage milk that was getting long in the tooth. I haven't even thought about making it since! Not sure why...


Since I learned how to extend the fridge life of milk, I haven't had the dilemma. The key is to reduce the amount of air in a container/jar of milk by downsizing as you consume it. I would buy a gallon and as soon as I opened it, I would transfer 3 quarts in to quart mason jars filled to the top and used plastic caps rather than the canning lids. As I used each quart, as soon as what was left it would fit, I would transfer the remaining milk to a pint jar and so on, to a half pint jar. I would make a gallon of milk last far beyond a month and that last quart tasted just like the gallon when I first opened it. 



I've always been interested in making my own cheese. I just got real busy with other stuff and forgot all about it. Since going low carb diet I never drink milk anymore but cheese is totally allowed on the diet. I should get back to looking at making my own mozzarella.


----------



## di reston (Sep 13, 2018)

Morocco! One of my favourite countries! And I ADORE Moroccan food. I find it elegant and also delicious. Send us a recipe time!

You will find that the information and help that DC offers is VERY good. Hope to read your next post.

di reston


Enough is never as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------

